
The anti-aging drug that’s just around the corner - CrankyBear
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614154/the-anti-aging-drug-thats-just-around-the-corner/
======
LinuxBender
How much does this drug dampen mTor c1/c2 vs rapamycin vs metformin vs
berberine?

